# Possible fungal infection in sinuses - is there a cure?



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

I am really unhappy that one of my first topics will consider mice's health, but this is just too important for me.
I am also very sorry if this does not fit here, I hope I won't cause too much work for dear mods if I miss-posted. Please accept my apologies in advance. 

The story goes...

Two of my girls have been showing signs of URI. One of them has been dealing with it for a long time, as our vet's primal diagnosis was regular cold. She's been treated with _Enro_-based antibiotics for over a month with a significant stablization of her condition but not a full health. However, she has never shown any additional signs of infection, except for sneezing and wheezing - she's eating well, being active, no weight-loss. A month has passed since she stopped taking_ Enro_ and another mouse got same symptoms. Please note: they have been living together ever since (nearly two months) - the secod mouse hasn't been infected before nor ever sneezed eve once. Her condition has been perfect. All mice have always had supportive vitamins in their water bottle just in case.

The thing is - both mice have clean lungs, they function perfectly, their fur is sleek and smooth. During the days they don't show any signs of illness whatsoever except for random wheeze and sneeze. However, once a week they get completely clogged in their noses and they suddenly stop being active, stand still in one spot and keep on wheezing like a little trumpet for a time around 5 to 15 minutes. They obviously struggle to get their nosees clean again.

I have been treating them with _sulfonamides_ for 7 days and have been told that if they don't get any better from them, this would show a possibility for fungi in their sinuses (since all drugs used by now would've killed ANY possible bacteria and viruses). All I am able to do now is help them through those periods of struggle with inhalations. Our Polish veterinarians claim there's no available medication nor method to deal with fungi in mouse noses. But my question is - could this be a country-related only?

I am really desperate to help my girls and if there's any drug available abroad that coul help me deal with the cause I would do whateher neccessary to get it. Or at least inform my veterinarians that there is a drug available abroad which could do the trick and help with fungi.A short film I made when the second mouse got her fist clogging: 




Thank you all for your time to read and possible help.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

have you considered that it may be an allergy?


----------



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

When it comes to the older mouse, the one which got URI symptoms first, I do, actually. This _could_ be the closest diagnosis since I really keep hygene in their cage at top level and any fungi really don't have conditions to develop.

Unfortuately, I can't see any logical connection when it comes to the second mouse. I'm aware allergies may appear over time, just like with humans, but I don't know what could've triggered it in her case. I haven't changed their diet nor interior accessories ever, so there's everything they were used to since the day one.

Also - I suffer from plenty of allergies myself, including dust so I try to keep my closest environemnt as sterile as it's possible and rational. But of course, its impossible to get rid of dust fully, so this may be the reason for the first mouse.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a thought but it may be a worthwhile thing to make a diary of everything that is done around your mice thoughout the day, do this for a few weeks and see if there is anything that you do triggers the symptoms, it may be just the bedding or floor covering which may be different even though it has been obtained from the same manufacturer or source.

Many businesses are looking at ways to reduce their expenditure so may even be worth taking a look at other manufacturers supplies for the essential nesting and floor substrate, as previous poster stated it may even be an allergy to something which has changed out of your control but via the manufacturer or their supplier.

I know recently the firm I work for has changed suppliers of certain products numberous times over the past few years trying to buy cheaper each time and found there has been slight differences in the quality of the products always inferior.

I have a thermometer and hygrometer in my mouse room so monitor both temperature and humidity levels twice daily when I enter but that is probably just something I do to keep the mouse environment to the best I can for their comfort not mine.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I had three mice, in different cages from each other, start this after my family changed fabric softeners. (Can you imagine my panic?) Went away only after she returned to the other brand. Which was scented, but apparently differently enough. It doesn't take much change, and it might not even be cage related. If my dad and I hadn't strongly preferred the other brand, we might never have been able to guess why the medication wasn't working. (I use vinegar now as my only fabric softener.) Hope an allergy is the problem, and you are able to pin-point it.

-Zanne


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it would be unusual to be fungal. Much more common is chronic Mycoplasma and related species infections - some mice need to be on treatment for life if they can't shake it. You could try something like clindamycin or co-amoxiclav orally.

Also look at husbandry and try to find out why they got the problem in the first place - if the underlying issue is still there the respiratory disease will be hard to shift.


----------

